# new pb



## ken Sass (Jun 7, 2013)

tried to squat today but still can't get under the bar because of the shoulders so i guess it is leg press for me. got a new pb today 1035 for 3, when i got done i noticed a little poo in my shorts, is that normal??


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 8, 2013)

You crazy bastard!


----------



## Popeye (Jun 8, 2013)

hmmmm....was expecting a new peanut butter.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

PR not PB. But nice job. You need an SS bar to squat with.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> PR not PB. But nice job. You need an SS bar to squat with.



SS= sissy squat


just throwin that out there


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

samcooke said:


> SS= sissy squat
> 
> 
> just throwin that out there



Safety Squat bar. It has pads and rests on the shoulders wrapping around the neck. Allows you to keep your arms in front of you.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Safety Squat bar. It has pads and rests on the shoulders wrapping around the neck. Allows you to keep your arms in front of you.


i tried to get the gym to buy 1 but said their was not enough need, pencil dicks. so i either buy 1 and carry it in on squat day or donate it to the gym, either way it is gonna have to happen, maybe this fall


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> PR not PB. But nice job. You need an SS bar to squat with.


what is the difference between pr and pb? thanks


----------



## j2048b (Jun 8, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> i tried to get the gym to buy 1 but said their was not enough need, pencil dicks. so i either buy 1 and carry it in on squat day or donate it to the gym, either way it is gonna have to happen, maybe this fall



f that have a local metal shop make u an apparatus that can be fit onto any oly bar and u have ur safety squat bar... plans can be found on the webziez! ill take a look as ive seen one, and might, just might somewhere have a drawing for one!1 ill keep ya posted, then that way u can carry that bastard in and say fuck u guys im taking my apparatus and going home!! when ur dont pounding out that PR that is


----------



## j2048b (Jun 8, 2013)

the safety squat bar i thought just had the 2 arms out in front with a pad of some sort behind... got it confused with something like this:

http://www.davedraper.com/top-squat.html


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm with POB on this one ken.   safety squat bars cause a little bit of lower back pain for me but its definitely better than not squatting at all.  squats and leg presses are two completely different plains brother.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 8, 2013)

Start light with the SS bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> what is the difference between pr and pb? thanks



PB is not used... Except by fools. It's PR


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> i tried to get the gym to buy 1 but said their was not enough need, pencil dicks. so i either buy 1 and carry it in on squat day or donate it to the gym, either way it is gonna have to happen, maybe this fall



There are barbell locks you can get. If the gym is ok with you just storing it there. I wouldn't let anyone else touch it because as the gym said, there is no need.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 8, 2013)

Ken found the new peanut butter; it's in his shorts.



Popeye said:


> hmmmm....was expecting a new peanut butter.....


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I'm with POB on this one ken.   safety squat bars cause a little bit of lower back pain for me but its definitely better than not squatting at all.  squats and leg presses are two completely different plains brother.


oh i know hd i was not trying to compare the 2


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 9, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Start light with the SS bar.


light?? what is that??


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 9, 2013)

So tell us more about this new peanut butter Ken.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 12, 2013)

new pr 315 powerlifting style, no handout just picked it up out of the rack and presse it, 355 crushed me though


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2013)

Was it smooth or crunchy?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats buddy ! I don't know your pain but I would do what ever I could to get under the bar but still I applaud your PR


----------



## AnalogMan (Jun 13, 2013)

I can see it now in stores, (Ken Peanut  Butter Bars) right out of the press.         just a thought brother


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> new pr 315 powerlifting style, no handout just picked it up out of the rack and presse it, 355 crushed me though



congrats bro!  keep it up!!


----------



## 502 (Aug 22, 2013)

good job, keep it up. I need to work on my squat too


----------

